
When a DNA Test Says You’re a Younger Man, Who Lives 5k Miles Away - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/07/us/dna-bone-marrow-transplant-crime-lab.html
======
js2
> After a bone marrow transplant, a man with leukemia found that his donor’s
> DNA traveled to unexpected parts of his body. A crime lab is now studying
> the case.

Better title would be "Donor's DNA travels to unexpected parts of body after
bone marrow transplant."

